# naming a store?



## jabbyscabby (May 14, 2009)

So I'm going to start selling hemp necklaces and clothing on the web!!! But i cant think of a name for my future store! I don't want it to be cute either! Something that would resemble traveling in a way!!!
I need some ideas ....
-Scab


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 14, 2009)

now Arrow gets a commission of sales!


----------



## jabbyscabby (May 15, 2009)

Seriously haha you always have neat idea's!


----------



## bobNkamille (May 15, 2009)

i would totally by something from whats under your coat even though if you google it it would probably have a shit ton of weird porn


----------



## connerR (May 15, 2009)

Well I think there are important aspects you should hit on. The traveling aspect, as you said, is good. I think "Nomadic Day-core" is cool, but I think it's better to have a shorter name. If you wanted to follow current social trends, you could emphasize the "green" aspect to it. That seems to be a good way to get business from young people. 

You could call it something like: "Hempa" (Hurrian goddess Hepa+Hemp lol), something as simple as "Gone", "Distablished" (not established/non establishment? maybe even "diSCABlished, you can throw your name in there!). I can think of some more probably. 

I've never been too good with names; marketing copy and slogans have always been my forte. You could have as a slogan: "From Earth, For Earth", or, "Real Products for Real People." 

I'm too tired to think about this much more. Hope I helped in some way and good luck.


----------



## connerR (May 15, 2009)

I wasn't sure who the target consumer base was, but I know (out here in Southern California, at least; especially in colleges) clothes are powerful mediums of social trends. There's a lot of people who eat up anything that has to do with organic or green. 

Those names you came up with are really good, though. I think I'm going to come to you should I ever open my own store!


----------



## wartomods (May 15, 2009)

hemphemphoorray seems a winner for me


----------



## connerR (May 15, 2009)

hemporary!


----------



## wokofshame (May 16, 2009)

Hell's gate


----------

